# Pacer Fan, a little friendly bet?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

About this game tomorrow against the Mavericks

If Dallas win, you change your avatar to a Dirk one for 2 months, if Indiana win I change my avatar to a JO one for 2 months?

You like?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> About this game tomorrow against the Mavericks
> 
> If Dallas win, you change your avatar to a Dirk one for 2 months, if Indiana win I change my avatar to a JO one for 2 months?
> ...


Two months? Let's make a little different.

If Dallas wins, I get a Dallas avatar for a month. 

If Indiana wins, you get an Indiana avatar for a month.

If Dirk scores more points than JO, I get a Dirk avatar for a month.

If JO scores more points than Dirk, you get a JO avatar for a month.

Now how's that for a bet?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, but what if Dallas wins but (somehow) JO gets more points than Dirk


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Okay, but what if Dallas wins but (somehow) JO gets more points than Dirk


Then I get a Dallas avatar for a month and you get a JO avatar for a month.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

ahhh good ol forum bets, we need to get a bunch of guys and go to an apposing teams board soon and make a propostion

how does jan 27th sound (det.)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> ahhh good ol forum bets, we need to get a bunch of guys and go to an apposing teams board soon and make a propostion
> 
> how does jan 27th sound (det.)


Without our best players, it's been pretty hard to be too confident in our team.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Finally, I was waiting for one of these.
Theo isn't even an SM so the avatar wouldn't stand out as much on his.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!












I'll probably end up tweaking it a bit, though.










Is my Dirk one.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You may like that one


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that's an offensive foul on Dirk.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm partial to this one:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm partial to this one:


Or for that matter, any time anyone dunks against Dallas, since Dirk gets postarized about once a night.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's that picture I resized for you Pacers Fan.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks Bryan.

How do I look?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> How do I look?


Very boring.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Thanks Bryan.
> 
> How do I look?


next time youll know your team and the opponent before you make bets...bet with your brain not with your hope...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> next time youll know your team and the opponent before you make bets...bet with your brain not with your hope...


Lighten up. You should be laughing at me, not critizing me.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Lighten up. You should be laughing at me, not critizing me.


Yep, I'm laughing :laugh:


PS: Nice avatar, only one more month









And then a month of Dirk


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> next time youll know your team and the opponent before you make bets...bet with your brain not with your hope...


That's the first bet that we, the Pacers board, have lost.

We've won against the Heat, Celtics, Raptors, and the Pistons twice.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the first bet that we, the Pacers board, have lost.
> ...


thats why I said know your opponent...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the first bet that we, the Pacers board, have lost.
> ...


Thats the first bet that we, the Mavericks board, have partaken in

100% record baby, I may start making a new one

Oh, nvm. I got one going with Hou/Min/Mem for the best record at the end of the season


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> next time youll know your team and the opponent before you make bets...bet with your brain not with your hope...


:whofarted okay?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] fans avatar


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Theo, I propose a bet for our next game:

If Dallas wins AND Dirk scores more than Jermaine, I get an additional month of a Dirk avatar, Dirk sig, and Dallas avatar.

If Dallas wins, I get an extra month of the Dallas avatar and a Dallas sig.

If Dirk scores more than Jermaine, I get an extra month of Dirk and a Dirk sig.

If Indiana wins, you get a Pacers player avatar for a a month and a sig.

If Jermaine scores more than Dirk, you get a Jermaine avatar for a month and a Jermaine sig.

If both happen, you get both.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers Fan, you have Freddy avatar now???


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> Pacers Fan, you have Freddy avatar now???


Theo and I made a deal.


----------

